# Help! Headlights quit working...



## neverthesamecar (Dec 2, 2006)

Just like that. I drove into work at midnight and they were fine. Went out to the car an hour later and headlights won't do anything unless I hold the high beam switch. Everything else works normally. I'm thinking headlight switch? Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## thecheesemannn (May 17, 2012)

Check the headlamp relay. I doubt its a fuse, but to be sure check those too.


----------



## neverthesamecar (Dec 2, 2006)

Ok, stupid question... where is the relay?? It's not listed in my Bentley.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Well, that's because there is no headlight relay.  

CE1 101:
- do the blower motor, rear defrost, and wipers still work?
---if yes, do they still continue to work if you also turn the headlights on? 

If NO to Q1, investigate ignition switch first. 
If YES to Q1, and NO to Q2, investigate ignition switch first. 

The poor X contact in the ignition switch has to carry the full load of the headlights (except in 'flash-to-pass' - which is why they work if you slightly pull on the stalk. Don't drive light that, though - you'll fry the dimmer / turn signal switch!) 


Want to do some diagnostics first?
Car ON, lights OFF. Check for voltage at the X terminal on the headlight switch. Look OK (roughly 12v?) 
Turn the lights ON. 
Voltage collapse? Ignition switch is shot.
Voltage holds OK? Check the output on the headlight switch. Continue troubleshooting down the line (dimmer switch, fusebox, dash & engine harnesses) until you find the failure.

That you lost both lights simultaneously, I'll bet on a failure in the cabin (switches, fusebox.) Most likely, ignition or headlight switches.


----------



## thecheesemannn (May 17, 2012)

cuppie said:


> Well, that's because there is no headlight relay.
> 
> CE1 101:
> - do the blower motor, rear defrost, and wipers still work?
> ...



Really? I don't know the Quantum very well..... but my Dasher HAS a headlamp relay. Just figured that the Quantum had the same/similar.

My mistake  sorry


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Oh, no need to apologize.  
Granted, I have yet to have a B1, but... a half-dozen 'older' VWs in (2 MkII Sciroccos, a Westy A2, an early-ish bunny, and now a B2, as well), I have yet to have one that had a factory headlight relay. 
(All had an X-contact relay, yes - but, that doesn't power the headlights.)


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

neverthesamecar said:


> Ok, stupid question... where is the relay?? It's not listed in my Bentley.


Do you see any relays in your engine bay? Possibly mounted to the wall behind the radiator?


----------



## thecheesemannn (May 17, 2012)

All of mine on the B1 are above the clutch, you have to remove a panel to access them.

The Robert Bently manuals are not the greatest, I have one for 73'-80 Dashers and it doesnt say anything about the A/C system at all..... And thats something i need to get working.

Ill probably start a new thread about it when Im more ready to fix it.


----------



## neverthesamecar (Dec 2, 2006)

I've always been told that Bentley manuals are the vw bible. I know where my fuses and relays are located, there just isn't one for the headlights as far as I know (just like every other 'old' vw). Thanks for all the input. I'm hoping my new ignition switch shows up tomorrow... I'll update with results.


----------



## neverthesamecar (Dec 2, 2006)

cuppie said:


> If NO to Q1, investigate ignition switch first.
> If YES to Q1, and NO to Q2, investigate ignition switch first.


Crap. Just realized I read this wrong. I thought it was a humorous/sarcastic way of saying that no matter what, it's probably the ignition switch. My wipers DO still work with the headlight switch turned on. Now what? My gut still says headlight switch, maybe I need to start hunting.


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

Headlight Switch.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

+1. Headlight switch.

Since the wipers / blower motor / rear defrost continue to operate when you turn the headlights ON, the X contact in the ignition switch (as well as the feed from ignition switch to headlight switch) is OK. 
So, that leaves the headlight switch as the most-likely point of failure. 

Simple enough to pop it out, and see if you have power on 56 with the lights on.
Next step is to jumper X to 56. If the headlights then work, replace headlight switch.


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

neverthesamecar said:


> Crap. Just realized I read this wrong. I thought it was a humorous/sarcastic way of saying that no matter what, it's probably the ignition switch. My wipers DO still work with the headlight switch turned on. Now what? My gut still says headlight switch, maybe I need to start hunting.


If it's the ignition switch, Germanautoparts.com have them. Look under Porsche 924. I think I might have a spare headlight switch somewhere if you need one.


----------



## neverthesamecar (Dec 2, 2006)

dasherinoz said:


> If it's the ignition switch, Germanautoparts.com have them. Look under Porsche 924. I think I might have a spare headlight switch somewhere if you need one.


I actually ordered one from gap. It was even listed under dasher. I'll pull the headlight switch tonight and diagnose. New motor mounts came in yesterday, and my new struts should be here today. It got a rebuilt injection pump last week. I'm ready to get this thing back on the road!


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Excellent news! :thumbup: Now you need to post up lots of pix!


----------



## neverthesamecar (Dec 2, 2006)

Confirmed. Bad headlight switch. Anyone know where to find one?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Not hard. As often, GAP for the win! 
http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Quantum/Lighting/204/1


----------



## neverthesamecar (Dec 2, 2006)

I guess I never clarified that I have a Dasher... are they the same? I always check gap first, they don't list one for a Dasher.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

That, I don't know.
(and, I, too, failed - I didn't notice the cars in your sig lines... :/ ) 

Perhaps another B1 owner can say if they're interchangeable or not?


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

Not sure this is the right one for you:
http://www.rockauto.com/catalog/x,carcode,1280911,parttype,4472

Or even this place.

http://www.busdepot.com/catalogsear...efault_sort_order&dir=desc&q=headlight+switch

Looks like Quantums will work??
Fits Vehicles:
Fit notes for 1979 Dasher:

L4; 1.5L; 1471cc; From 2/79
L4; 1.6L; 1588cc; From 2/79
Cabriolet 1985–1989
Dasher 1979–1981
Jetta 1980–1984
Quantum 1982–1988
Rabbit
•Convertible 1981–1984
Scirocco 1982–1988


----------



## neverthesamecar (Dec 2, 2006)

Ended up finding a used one. But I need to relay those suckers ASAP to take some load off the switch.


----------

